# Fursuit head-hair? :O



## israfur (Aug 31, 2011)

My first topic, woot! ='D



Would you get head hair for your suit?
Some people make it look really flunky, other cases it looks _phenomenal._ I'm still internally debating my decision.
So what material is normally used in making fursuit head hair anyways? I knew this girl that planned to buy as many red hair extensions from hot topic as possible to make a wig. Seems time/money consuming to me, but perhaps she's just dumb.



Feeling kind of lame, I even considered this anime wig site: http://www.cosplayfu.com/category/Wavy+Wigs.htm
*Cringe* I dunno should I give it a shot? it may look better than I thought. ^^;;
Let's talk about it. :smile: And eh.. Sorry if this topic was done already..


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Aug 31, 2011)

Kanekalon would be cheaper in bulk then what she is doing.
http://www.ikickshins.net/bulk.php


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 31, 2011)

The fursuit heads I've seen with successful hairdoo's were very nearly always done with extra-long pile NTF furs. 

Like so:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6380917/

And then, for extra-long stuff, there's always wefting:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5950817/


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently used wefts of hair for a fursuit head. c: I bought a few hair extensions that were 30" wide with the hair being 7" long.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6319666/


----------



## Bir (Sep 2, 2011)

I am curious about this, too... Bir has very very long hair... like, past her butt. I was considering buying a crap ton of horse tails from the faire, but if there are other ways to do this, I'd love to know. I'm hoping to not spend more thn $100 on the hair alone x.x;


----------



## Fay V (Sep 3, 2011)

Bir said:


> I am curious about this, too... Bir has very very long hair... like, past her butt. I was considering buying a crap ton of horse tails from the faire, but if there are other ways to do this, I'd love to know. I'm hoping to not spend more thn $100 on the hair alone x.x;



Would yarn work? the way you use it for tails I mean.


----------



## shaytalis (Sep 3, 2011)

It really depends on the character, but for some characters I'd have to give em their headfur yeah.


----------



## Bir (Sep 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Would yarn work? the way you use it for tails I mean.



For shorter hair (about 5 inches or less), then of course. It would work perfectly.

I really really need a way to make super long hair though. xD May have to rely on wigs.


----------



## Sar (Sep 4, 2011)

I think hair extentsions would work for the longer parts, Im not certain about the shorter hair. :S


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Are there any furs or sprays that you can make a fursuit with that have a shine to them?


----------



## Bir (Sep 7, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Are there any furs or sprays that you can make a fursuit with that have a shine to them?



I've put olive gloss on my tails before, and that gives them a really nice shine that isn't sticky..

It's called "Proclaim!" and you can buy it from Sally's Beauty Supply.

But be warned, I've never owned a fursuit, so I have no idea how it would work on one. Yarn is very different from fabric fur.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Sep 7, 2011)

I think this is an interesting topic, because my fursona used to have hair until I got a fursuit made.  In my personal opinion, hair looks odd on a lot of fursuits.  I think the styles definitely have to match; toony hair with a toony suit, realistic hair with a realistic suit.  Since I wanted a suit that leaned more towards the realistic end, but I've always drawn Ikodo's hair more toony, the suiter and I could not think of a way for it to look good, and so Ikodo lost his hair   Although, I think there are a lot of odd looking suits out there, I think head hair can look good, like barefootfoof's examples


----------



## Princess Rei (Sep 14, 2011)

My fursona has hair, I got mine at a local beauty supply.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5777199/

If you see those "black" people beauty supplies, those are the BEST places to get decent wefts of hair. Mine is real Indian hair, "weave" with the wefts sewn onto the ends of them. I use that to glue onto the head.

I do not reccommend Sally's Beauty Supply OR Hot topic if you're looking for hair.


----------



## AnuThane (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the topic and the suggestions.  It made my night. ^^


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Oct 4, 2011)

Protip: Long wigs (like anime wigs) are a BITCH to keep tangle free. Wearing one in fursuit, Ie, not really aware of the hair, and running around doing silly furry antics, would be a disaster unless you take the time to comb it every 10 minutes or so -_-
Hair extensions (like the ones at the wig stores) work good, and if you get cheaper ones, regular old elmers glue works well as a gel (got a mohawk to stand up with it on a suit!) 
An idea might be to do something like layers of short piles of hair down the back of the suit, looking like long hair. but thinking about it, would only be good for still pics :/
A good idea would just to do a shorter version of your sona/characters hair or just a tuft :/ not as fun, but most practical.


----------



## israfur (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone, this topic came out to be much more insightful than I ever imagined.


----------



## kirinafa (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is my partial with a wig: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6588947/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6593374

I bought it at cosplay.com's wig shop when they were having a sale (they seem to have them often) I had to cut it and shape it on, then sew from underneath. It turned out better then i thought, i think i'll buy some extensions for the back since sometimes you can see the netting on the wig if i shake my head hard.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't like "hair" on fursuit heads. That's what the fur is for, right?
Besides it usually looks cheap and bad, like someone scalped an emo kid and is wearing that as a hat.


----------



## kirinafa (Oct 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I don't like "hair" on fursuit heads. That's what the fur is for, right?
> Besides it usually looks cheap and bad, like someone scalped an emo kid and is wearing that as a hat.



Yeah but you cant use fur for hair when its long


----------



## RedlaFlizan01 (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to change my hair style not long ago, but my friend told me that have the hair cut and dyed is harmful to my hair and it will take a long time to restore,but I really want to have a new hair style so like you I then get a *Synthetic Wigs Wholesale* that designed with the style I want and now I am satisfied now.


----------

